# Videos n such



## Pudsey_Bear

I started a video thread ages ago, but VS in their wisdom deleted/hid all threads prior to 2016, now wasn't that nice of them NOT.

A bit of fun


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't particularly like him, but he can put those balls away.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev


You seem to be all over the forum recently'
.
Got the jitters or not enough tinkering to do?:laugh:


Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you Geoff.


So it was you who won the Euro Lottery!:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

hmm, I wish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## patp

Love the Village by the Sea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll not like this one Pat.


----------



## patp

Omg!


----------



## raynipper

Terrifying.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes we hear about such things, but as they say a picture paints a thousand words, the footage was very poor, but it still got the scene across.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This one is a bit clearer, I wonder if the boat off to the right will be salvageable or not, I think all the others will have gone.






16,000 died, $360 billion in damage

The aftermath


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Something a bit lighter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Love the squirrel-proof bird feeder!


----------



## patp

I love the squirrel proof feeder too. But - the birds will poop all over their food 

Also, will the squirrel learn to use his "hands" to get the seeds?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes probably, did you watch the following video?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Them there Yankees don't mess about when moving newkiller stuff, they shut the whole road, have breakdown vehicles and a spare, truck loads of police and leads vehicles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

******* wedding?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is a series of these on different apparatus, all very funny.


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought it amazing that these kids had such control.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought it amazing that these kids had such control.


Daddy's obviously past being impressed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too scared to move more like, they can certainly get a move on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could you see this working in London?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to admire this guys knowledge in pure Bs as far as most of us are concerned.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha ha yes b/s.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Couldn't listen to it all but I wouldn't trust them - they can't even fix the squeaks in the doors!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The quality of this system is amazing, to one tenth of a thousandth of an inch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

That was the best video I have seen for a long time. I will now go and subscribe to their youtube.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I feel for the people in this video, I watched something on TV about them a few years ago, they have very short lives due to illness from all the chemicals and toxic smoke while cutting the ships up, they often lose arms or legs, such a terrible life but they don't have much choice, what really got to me was the fat cats sitting on chairs on the beach mentally counting their money being created in front of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much point in buckling up here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been posting these for a while now, and I thought it time to ask if you are enjoying them overall or would prefer I stopped, or maybe post them individually as new threads, I have to ask there has been little or no feedback so far, and I don't want to foist my likes onto an unwilling audience.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I love the dedication and energy that these athletic young people have.

Look at the distant background @15:46 very space age filmy.


----------



## jiwawa

I would say keep posting Kev. If it doesn't grab me in the first 30secs or so, I just go elsewhere.

The one of the ship-breakers was fascinating (if twice as long as it needed to be).

And yes, a very dangerous and toxic job, ans as always, the frontline workers are the least valued.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some videos do take a little while to get going I'm afraid.

All females in this one.


----------



## raynipper

Clever but bet they couldn't deliver 35 washing machines a day six days a week on their own.
And no I didn't video myself.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

You missed a trick there Ray!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's not the man he was Jean.


----------



## raynipper

Correct Kev.
Mind you with six friends and family having some serious medical treatments along with various on the forums, I feel quite lucky to be relatively healthy at this age.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One of Lizs relatives had a stroke last this week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A couple of music vids this morning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Gosh, she must have great lungs and heavy feet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Air bottle off camera i think.


----------



## jiwawa

That ironwork one had a real OMG moment when he stood up on the bar...

Not for all the tea in China!


----------



## JanHank

I asked Mr. Google how long she can hold her breath, quite unbelievably 10 minutes,ten minutes

_ she is considered somewhat of a phenomenon, being one of the most successful women divers in the world. Able to hold her breath for up to ten minutes, she sets several French records for women, going down to -68 metres.6 Dec 2018_

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...me-nery-julie-gautier-one-breath-around-world


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## patp

Our daughter has been scuba diving since she was twelve. She just missed being a stunt double in a James Bond film due to being a few months too young to get an equity card to double with an adult. She has amazing breath control as anyone who dives with her comments on. They are all signalling to say they need to surface due to oxygen running low and she still has half a tank left. I wonder if it is easier to develop those lungs while you are still growing?


----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I really enjoyed that Globe making one. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I try to find interesting things to post, but I am having a problem in that you have to sign in to YouTube and because it's the same as my Email, it gets to know what I've seen and suggest a lot of similar stuff which os both good and bad, but I don't know how to get around it, as if I sign out it also signs me out of the email too.


----------



## patp

So did I. Anyone know how much they cost?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://bellerbyandco.com/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a load.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What a load.


He looks like Ray(nipper) - get him to explain it to you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was very well done, but someone goofed, it shouldn't be out until tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I nearly bought one of these back in the 80s


----------



## jiwawa

That marble machine must have given such a glow of satisfaction! I'm seriously envious of the skillset!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## tugboat




----------



## GMJ

JEEZ...I don't normally watch many random Youtube videos (as it becomes addictive and an hour later...I've lost an hour)...but watching that guy just grab a handful of bees









Thanks Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Sadly a 'drop' in the ocean.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It all has to start somewhere though.


I think the basic concept is quite good, but it might be better to get some serious crowd funding going on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The darwin awards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

_Explosive hydroforming, also known as HERF (High Energy Rate Forming) or exploform, is a striking alternative to the more traditional process of metal hydroforming. Unlike this older method, which shapes metal using pressurized hydraulic fluid pumped into a forming chamber, HERF techniques utilize an explosive charge to create the necessary pressure. Although the charge is relatively small, it is capable of generating enough force to mold the associated metal into the die.

The explosive charge is typically positioned at a specific distance from the workpiece, and both are immersed in fluid, usually hydraulic fluid or simple water. Certain facilities may also use oil, gelatin, liquid salts, or regular air as the transmission medium. However, water is the most commonly used medium as it is the least expensive, excellent for creating uniform peak pressure, and readily available. Once the charge and workpiece are properly positioned, the charge is detonated, pressing the workpiece into a die. The part is then removed and the process is repeated if necessary.

Explosive Hydroforming Methods
Explosive hydroforming techniques fall into two basic categories. Although both methods function according to the same general principles, they rely on very different placement of the explosive charge within the forming chamber.

Standoff Method: With the Standoff Method, the explosive charge is used in conjunction with an intervening medium. In most hydroforming applications, the intervening material is typically water, oil, or air. The required deformation level dictates how far the explosive charge is placed from the piece of metal to be formed. When the charge detonates, the ensuing force is transmitted through the fluid and pressures the metal into the die. Detonations used in the Standoff Method can often reach several thousand pounds per square inch (psi).

Contact Method: In the Contact Method, an explosive charge is placed in direct contact with the forming metal. This process generates far more pressure than the more conventional Standoff Method. By placing the explosive charge in close proximity to the surface material, the detonation can result in as much as several million psi._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

E en tho I loathe spiders that was interesting.... Yeugh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't stand the little buggers either, I bought a spider catcher off Ebay last year, works really well https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Insect-B...879070?hash=item2186f1431e:g:Yp8AAOSwZ-xgZuMN


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Well that was slightly surreal Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try this one, it is a bit horrible to start with but stick with it, it's a bit poignant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit of an advert this one, but quite interesting if you like this sort of thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This puzzles me a lot, knock them down or blow them up and put them into landfill and clear the site to go back to its original use does not seem a very good idea, I would have thought that they would stop servicing them, and let them go as and when they stop working, the money has been spent, the environmental building cost has been spent already, they could still be producing years from now helping with the climate problems, meantime there will be progress in actually making use of the materials, and hopefully new materials to build the eventual replacements.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit of a binge here.











https://metro.co.uk/2021/04/07/*ripped-squirrel-with-6-pack-and-huge-nut-sack-shocks-dog-walker*-14373822/

https://metro.co.uk/2021/04/01/drag...uccess-stories-rejected-on-the-show-14335137/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shame there is no link to where you could order these paintings, I quite liked them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Here's one for you. I read about the new world record in the newspaper.

Miniature Wonderland is a fantastic place to visit...thoroughly recommended if you are in Hamburg. You have to book though as its so popular. side from the massive amount of models etc you can also watch the modellers at work which is pretty spell binding too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite delightful, I didn't get a few of the toons. the drone pilot was really good too.

I have seen this place before, where it's more focussed on planes coming and going and trucks servicing the airport.


----------



## JanHank

Looking at it I thought it had a German ring to it (with a few duff notes) the comments made on YouTube are mostly German, with a list the tunes, mostly popular classics that I for one could whistle, but no clue of some of the title :laugh: A lot from Operas.

220 meters of track. You can put subtitles in English on here. with cc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This affected my anatomy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've always had a soft spot for this mightily talented lady.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did he get caught???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More darwin awards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This took me back to the late 70s, Myself and few of my mates went out camping on our bikes one Saturday after meeting up in the pub, we had a great ride and ended up at this country pub out in the sticks in North Yorkshire The Helwith bridge inn, we cooked up the food we'd brought after pitching our tents, then went in to sample a few beverages, anyway as we were walking up to the inn, we heard a lot of laughing and clapping, so in we went and seated at the bar was Mike Harding, and he was chatting to the other people and telling the odd joke, seems it was his local at the time, so we found a table and stayed til quite late, but part way through the night, he offered around a tin of snuff, never having tried it I thought why not, it might be better than smoking 20 a day, well you have never seen anything like it, all my mates had a try at it too, everyone was crying sneezing and laighing like mad, andway here is the vid which conjoured up the memory, and another of the Rochdale Cowboy, now bear in mind this very much pre PC, so if you don't approve then please don't complain it's of it's time as they say and things were different so don't moan to me as you have been warned.


----------



## Webby1

"now bear in mind this very much pre PC, so if you don't approve then please don't complain it's of it's time as they say and things were different so don't moan to me as you have been warned."

Kev you're getting paranoid about things that aren't actually happening. 
Used to love Mike Harding.......no nasty intent.....but of it's time


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not in the least, just forestalling the moaners.


----------



## Webby1

Where Kev.................when..............it's not happening mate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go pester someone else please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Did he get caught???


Follow up video


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know if any of you have watched these short DUST movies, some are CGI some are people, but they are usually very well done, some are thought provoking, some leave you wondering wtf.

Try this one


----------



## raynipper

Nope cos I would be there all day if I did.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aww!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A couple of music vids


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too much energy some folk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, very odd, there should have been a comment and picture in the above post, poof gone.

From our lounge, we can see the Oxenhope wind farm, which wasn't doing anything when I took the picture.


----------



## raynipper

I'm glad we cant see them Kev. We can just make out the night lights in the distance when the trees have no leaves but that it. But we went for a walk up the Mont de Deauville beauty spot Tuesday to the dizzy heights of 129M and could see dozens on the skyline.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...4d3bda3bd6bc261!8m2!3d49.3211027!4d-1.5587409

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A very sad tale of neglect, some people should shot for treating an innocent animal like this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


That guy has very good diction and I would not be surprised if he comes from the Moray Firth area.

Can any Scots confirm?

Subjects were very interesting but a bit beyond my electronic knowledge, but I learnt a bit.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure where hes from but he lives on IOM.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would love to see some of these in action for a bit longer, robots are facinating.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Save this for when you want a nap


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There are some really interesting pictures in this linky.

https://explore.reference.com/breathtaking-history-photos/121


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We go to Kisshorn (near Strathcarron) quite often but I didn't know this was there.






https://www.kishornport.co.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://verticalmag.com/features/a-...er-pilot-in-the-offshore-wind-turbine-sector/


----------



## raynipper

https://www.kishornport.co.uk/

Thats much tidier than India or Pakistan recycling of ships. But I wonder just how economic and competitive it is.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They will also be tackling rigs etc Ray, I wonder how they tackled oils etc, the video was too fast to see that being done, but what an asset for Scotland though, you couldn't build it now I expect.


----------



## raynipper

I do watch some of your videos Kev. Trouble is some come in when we are busy and don't have time to 'sit' and digest. So only ones that 'grab' as and when we have the time get looked at.

It's like mail and e-mails. Sometimes things just get glossed and binned on busy days of which we seem to have too many.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is why I pt them all in one place Ray, I do post the odd one by itself, but if they are all in one place you can always find something to pass a little while away waiting for you know who etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Quite good on battery testing, but I was surprised he did not mention testing the earth strap for corrosion and tightness.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

https://www.kishornport.co.uk/

I enjoyed that - it was fascinating to watch, like ants demolishing a carcass.

I was thinking, how are they going to transport all of that on those wee roads?!

I did wonder who would invent a way for the lorry to dump its load directly into the bowels of the ship rather than dump at the side n have to lift again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They could possibly do it with a conveyor but for the height of the truck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I love a bit of boogie woogie, I love the energy of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I always fancied this when I was younger, looks like loads of fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

And we have small groups of people collecting litter off the beaches. Somehow a losing battle.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Most of the people on earth who have access to media know it is already too late and possibly think it's not my problem, let science and technology sort it out, it's taken just over 100 years to bugger it up, I don't see how it can be fixed even if we all did what we're told to do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if I already posted this or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heart warming


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## tugboat

I dunno how you find all this stuff, Kev, but I've saved many of them to watch later when I have time. Thanks, matey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some come from friends Geoff and i like to watch them myself.


----------



## raynipper

Wish I had more time to sit and watch but somehow just a few mins answering some mail is all the time I can spare. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Loved the meerkat one - tho maybe a bit dangerous to teach them that a snake isn't always dangerous.

Just love his voice - Gordon something....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Just.... WOW!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

No. I like talking to a cleavage.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Shamelessly nicked from WC. It relates to a food called Surströmming in Scandinavia.

I find seeing/hearing other people laughing very infectious...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do like these trial videos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I bet he couldn't do that with a piece of string!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

The armed Gard didn't do much.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I prefer Clooney and Co.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nearly 13 million views in a very short time.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Is there no automatic call for help when needed?? Seemed a very amateurish setup. Felt sorry for the driver - the passe was a waste of space.


----------



## baldlygo

Anyone for Portugal? Doesn't look too bad :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Follow up in the robbery video

https://satrucker.co.za/cash-in-tra...s-down-by-heroic-retired-cop-cash-van-driver/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A little while I posted a video on Kishorn port, YouTube has just flagged up this one from when they were building it, not happy bunnies at the time, I wonder what the locals think now time has passed.


----------



## Webby1

Somehow following that bridge link ...... perhaps cos its a national treasure for Portugal led me to this one for our very own National Treasures


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was ok 7ntil that Russebloke came on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shame some morons can't seem to manage it here.

Not seen that scraper brush in the UK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A old film for the weekend.


----------



## nicholsong

Link no work for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nor me Geoff, I deleted the post now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I used to really like Taxi...Jim Ignatowski: very funny. Do you remember Latka? Played by the late, great Andy Kaufman? He went too young!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll like this then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

SPOT THE BIG STAR.


----------



## GMJ

Nice hair!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jed Clampett






Big fun


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Makes you wonder about where humanity is heading.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not on one of those cruise ships anyway Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...otter-feared-extinct-in-argentina-pops-up-aoe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

http://www.jokesend.com/transcend_dental_medication.htm

https://tricycle.org/magazine/how-transcend-dental-medication/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

What à wonderful talent! I'm always in awe of musicians.

(With some notable exceptions hahaha!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Crikey, what an experience!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A time gone by.

Sing Lofty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Note the writers, I couldn't get enough of him back then as he reminded me so much of my English teacher Edward Campion, a great man, and an ex Japanese POW, we used to get him off topic all the time, he just knew so much interesting stuff for young teenage minds, and probably why I am crap at English usually.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Deliverence Film version






Duelling banjos Civilised version


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


We cast this video to our TV tonight what a brilliant piece of television, we shall never look at trees or woods and forest quite the same again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

We spent our 25th wedding anniversary on the Queen. It was undergoing a refurb just after and that was 30 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


What a work of art those ceilings were! I'd no idea cement was quite so 'sticky'!

I wonder how much the brickie got paid? Hope it was commensurate with his skill.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Wonderful! I think I could manage that!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's just so lively, I also like jitterbug and boogie-woogie & I like a bit of cajun on occasion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Oh gawd............................... nooooooooooooooooo.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My last wife was crazy about his films, she had everything on VHS, he's an absolute hoot once you get used to him, she was only 30ish. lots of his stuff on youtube.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just love boogie-woogie, so much action.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HOW MUCH!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pelvic floor excersises


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Nice little pad in the country for €90k.

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Pra...357773366&mc_cid=68d9e318cd&mc_eid=4ba107914d

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


That's pretty amazing!


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


James Last - love him!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The story behind this chap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure I could do this with all my limbs these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Beautiful work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have been around workshops and tools all my life but I've never even heard of this type of vice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phwoar, Kelly LeBrock was a bit nice wasn't she?

You have to click watch on YouTube.


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

M back!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## tugboat

A spot of Nawlins street jazz, and an itchy dawg.


----------



## GMJ

New Orleans is a great place to go just to wander in and out for bars; having a cold beer; and listening to whatever band/group/singer/duet are on at that particular moment.

After doing this for a while you do realise though that they play a short set in a bar then move onto another nearby bar. Loads of musicians seem to do this so you do come across them again. It's no matter though as it's so good.

Nice memories thanks Geoff.


----------



## jiwawa

tugboat said:


> A spot of Nawlins street jazz, and an itchy dawg.


That's the kind of jazz I like. Not the kind I heard a few years ago which, to be fair, was billed as Experimental Jazz. My friend n I spent so much time during the break saying how awful we thought it was that we missed our chance to escape!

Each musician seemed brilliant - but most of the time each seemed to be playing their own tune at their own tempo!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit more middle of the road


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I fink she might know you know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My morning excersize


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A bit more middle of the road


That's one of my repertoire on the ukulele !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's at it again, if I was ever to be stranded on a dessert island, I hope she's there with me.

How come she doesn't have calloused feet and how do you start a fire that way?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Not a very inspiring video but the white structure top left caught my eye as being familiar. I was there in 2005 :smile2:
The picture below is one of my desktop images.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What wonderfully different our cars were back then, even into the 60s they had their own identity instead fo all the booooooring crap we have now.

Enjoy


----------



## Drew

Fabulous Videos Kev, how do you manage to find them? You must be glued tour computer for hours on end?

Thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


But I am sorry for the neighbours:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought the guitarist was well cool, much better than that Barfy bloke.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More of the same


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A little different


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> She's at it again, if I was ever to be stranded on a dessert island, I hope she's there with me.
> 
> How come she doesn't have calloused feet and how do you start a fire that way?


Every family should have one of her!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

I've not come across Tracey Ullman's comedy before but she's pretty good!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She also had a very good singing voice, was quite pretty and very funny, but never really in the limelight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Dunno why Kev but recently all your posted videos have "Video Unavailable" watch on Youtube.
Thats fine but then I have to wait for adds and find a video I might not want to bother with.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry Ray, nothing i can do about that


----------



## raynipper

I don't want excuses, I want action.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tell Google, they own it, and put the ads on, you can pay to get rid of them but stuff that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A lump ov kulcha


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now he can buy some new teefs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I liked this one, it's a bit quick so go to settings and slow it down to 0.5


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Our neighbours have recently bought a drone.

Here's a first attempt...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not impressed, it's a poor subject for a drone, a walk around would have been better, and the quality wasn't that good.

A few nice old bikes in there though, old gimmers night out.


----------



## GMJ

As I said, its a first attempt.

Its worth looking at their channel ...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5jD8ZQs2HZBoy9j-6XzFlg/discussion

...as they are wood crafters and make some lovely stuff. We regularly buy off them for gifts for family and friends. Really nice folks too who look after our bungalow when we are away in the MH.

Their dog is the biggest softest dog going too. He looks like he can handle himself but is so soft! They have 3 cats and he is very wary of them!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shoot me for having an opinion why don't you :roll: :roll:  


I'll give their channel a look.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

This'll make your teeth itch!!

Wrong on so many levels.

NB: fair amount of _effing and jeffing_ so be warned!


----------



## raynipper

Stoopid or wot?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> This'll make your teeth itch!!
> 
> Wrong on so many levels.
> 
> NB: fair amount of _effing and jeffing_ so be warned!


Depending on the weight of that van it was probably illegal anyway for that size of tow vehicle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

INTENSE BEAR FIGHT caught on camera - 3 different angles,* it is very violent in places* so don't watch if that sort of thing upsets you.


----------



## GMJ

I didn't think it was all that bad tbh Kev.

I thought they both looked a little embarrassed after it finished and didn't know quite what to do with themselves


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought they were a bit like two drunks fighting then becoming besty mates later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Ferking Americans can get exited about anything.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I don't know if it's just post-covid but those streets seem VERY crowded!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The way we were and thought we looked so good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

I could not identify the model of helicoptor and I was interested in its 'Service Ceiling' which appeared to be about 6,000m (19000ft). 

I hope it was a twin-turbine, but even then an engine failure at that altitude would need a rapid descent in difficult terrain.

When I was working in Kathmandu for a couple of weeks they were running tours of Everest in Twin Otters, but I was too busy to take one.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would imagine without instruments judging height would be difficult in that kind of terrain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This shows people rescuing injured seals in Namibia.

The video shows mutilation from fishing nets so a bit gory.


----------



## raynipper

I was fascinated by this one Kev...........................






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes very interesting Ray, there are some good videos of the Vulcan too, an old friend of mine was a mechanic on those, makes carpet samples now, and is very rich.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This chap is quite interesting, we can't all live like this as there isn't enough space, but I would have loved it when I was younger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I cannot comprehend how young lads did this every day during the war, it's scary enough without them Germins shooting at you.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I cannot comprehend how young lads did this every day during the war, it's scary enough without them Germins shooting at you.


Even worse when we shot our own decorated war veterans. 
Heart moving thread here from Dan Snow about poor Jimmy Smith, sadly just one of many.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434611803447824390
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looks more fun and much safer these days but things can go very wrong very quickly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't want to listen to this bloke for long.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back to the future?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ladies making propellers for hairy planes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

there are English subtitles


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## baldlygo

My brother who lives in Nairobi just sent me this > LINK < - it includes videos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Well that was a waste of time.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No one is putting your arm up your back Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Your right Kev. It's just some of the videos you don't know what they contain until I load them and start to watch as I can get the message this video can't be views try Youtube. All takes time.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was only kidding but it is very annoying when it does that, but if you open it and read the descriptions if they have bothered then you know if it is something you want to watch or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## powerplus

Well i like the lathe ones but they do tend to drag on a little


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

this lad has his own channel which is quite an interesting watch on how he has made his new life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oldie

What's the difference between Walt Disney and Bing Crosby?

I'll let someone else answer that one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bit slow you lot...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Amazing he never shot his own left hand.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He has a left hand ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I just posted this on another forum as it still makes me laugh and I think about it this time of year as we swap our summer duvet for the winter one...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't abide so called comedians who have to shout to be funny, I think it started with Ben Elton, and got worse.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures




----------



## GMJ

Not sure what that was all about tbh...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A joke I think G


----------



## GMJ

Oh really?

Probably needs one of these next time then...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/ZPIjJb35hgU


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go to 2:14:00 to see the craft landing


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Go to 2:14:00 to see the craft landing


I nearly looked for the "crash landing", then re-read the description. Oh well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Green shield stamps :laugh:

And a 3 day week, oh yes I remember it well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And the Brooke Bond Stamps too, and Co-Op dividends, 75880 was our number.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> And the Brooke Bond Stamps too, and Co-Op dividends, 75880 was our number.


That was a long number ours was Newmarket 4517 :grin2:


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Green shield stamps :laugh:
> 
> And a 3 day week, oh yes I remember it well.


In 1588, as the Armada approached British waters, a giant of a man with huge feet, nicknamed Treble, for legend had it that he was the height of 3 men, heeded the Call to Arms. As he sighted the lead quartet of Spanish ships, he waded out into the sea and sank them all by crushing the decking on each ship, leaving the power of the sea to rush through the holes and drown the enemy sailors.

The brave escapade was captured for posterity by the Tudor Times, whose Editor published a picture of the skirmish under the Banner Headline ....

TREBLE STAMPS ON 4 GALLEONS

Steve


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> In 1588, as the Armada approached British waters, a giant of a man with huge feet, nicknamed Treble, for legend had it that he was the height of 3 men, heeded the Call to Arms. As he sighted the lead quartet of Spanish ships, he waded out into the sea and sank them all by crushing the decking on each ship, leaving the power of the sea to rush through the holes and drown the enemy sailors.
> 
> The brave escapade was captured for posterity by the Tudor Times, whose Editor published a picture of the skirmish under the Banner Headline ....
> 
> TREBLE STAMPS ON 4 GALLEONS
> 
> Steve


That should go onto the Joke and trivia thread Steve :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

...or maybe not!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I never usually watch anything longer than a few minutes but that dragged me in!

Only in America.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just shows what being a tuber can earn for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think if I was up to doing this, I'd not be up for doing it.


----------



## raynipper

The Future of transport.???






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> The Future of transport.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


You're a bit late there Ray

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/243011-getting-around-transport-future-ideas.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I never watched this when it was on so didn't know how crap it was, but I'm reading David Jasons book and he mentions he was in it, I think I would have kept quiet about it, but it must be one of his earliest ventures into TV.


----------



## GMJ

You sell it well Kev...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know, I missed my vocation I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

That was worryingly all too easy....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You should subscribe to his channel if you wish to be worried further G, he opens just about any lock sent to him in seconds, I actually bought a lock picking kit off eBay when we moved here as there were no keys to our window locks and one of the doors, it took me no time at all to open them, there is also a padlock in the kit which is clear plastic and I can now open those, I even manage to get into the vans habs door easily too, n to tried this van yet, but I'm not expecting much resistance.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304199888292?hash=item46d3b9eda4:g:DIQAAOSwKcFhdwmX


----------



## raynipper

Oh boy I would love one of those. But wonder if I would ever use it as we have never lost any key in 57 years.
I was a "Latch-key Kid" at 5 years old and learnt to value any key.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a genuine need as you can't change window locks without opening them obviously ly and I rang a locksmith and he said it would cost about £100 plus new locks, I did the lot for about £45 I think inc the picking kit which I still have somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plus it appealed to my nature to get into a locked lock.


----------



## raynipper

Yes, it's the ability to triumph. Might just 'invest'. But those sellers don't post to France.
Direct from China will send to France but might arrive too late.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Check it will open the types of locks you want to play with first.


Bumping is fun, watch some of his many videos first.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not for the faint hearted but no one died.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## dghr272

Hand carving skill.






Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not for the faint hearted but no one died.


What surprised me about that Kev was that NEITHER pilot picked up that they should have recalibrated. I know nothing about flying a plane but it did occur to me after he mentioned the change in the flaps. I guess time pressure was all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes that seemed to be the main problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gosh!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

I used to be a member of this. https://www.malden-dsme.org/ Still have my share cert.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe I shouldn't have watched this one right now, I feel proper queazy.


----------



## GMJ

I can tell from your spelling!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mea culpa, but it didn't look right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One of the things which causes a lot of pollution is shipping, the one that Liz is on runs on LNG not diesel like most ships


----------



## GMJ

Shamelessly nicked from another forum...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So pollock was a bit of a pillock that day, but well done, fancy retiring him like that though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A very interesting man, I've read his book which was really good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Bond. No Time to Die stunts.......................






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very interesting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just shows how heavy the wings are with fuel on take off.


----------



## GMJ

Unbelievable bits of kit those. We used to live in north Wilts not far from Fairford where they were based. They'd warm them up for an hour before taking off sometimes. Noisy buggers!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is a video of them landing there but it was a bit crap.


----------



## GMJ

We lived a mile from the Cotswold Airport which used to be RAF Kemble back in the day. I was fortunate to watch the both the Airbus A380 and the last Vulcan doing air worthiness trials there, from my garden.

When the Vulcan finished it flew right over our house and very very low. Breath-taking


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a mate who was a Vulan mechanic.


----------



## raynipper

I worked on TSR2, VC10's and BAC111's. Then bits of Concorde.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This looks like fun, if only they could go higher and longer.


----------



## raynipper

Can it go get the shopping at click and collect?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Impressive off road recovery


----------



## GMJ

Yee haw! Y'all...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'd fit right in ya bloody oik.


----------



## GMJ

Lol ! Y'all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to enjoy this show.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is a serious incident on an American highway in the dark, mainly people not looking where they are going to start with.

*Don't watch it if it will upset you​*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wish I could be this laid back.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> This is a serious incident on an American highway in the dark, mainly people not looking where they are going to start with.
> 
> *Don't watch it if it will upset you​*


Jesus. Hard hitting stuff but how bad were those drivers? The speeds they were doing approaching that accident. Definitely not paying attention.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There was a bit of info in the description, but obviously not followed up, I suppose if you wanted to know more a google might find it as it's a very recent video.


----------



## jiwawa

What would be the right thing to do in that situation? I originally thought all should stop behind the accident with hazard lights on but no-one wants to be in the rear of that build-up, waiting for the next idiot to pile into the back of you.

And how do you tend to the injured in that situation? I think you can't till the emergency services have secured the scene.

Devastating, but it might be an idea to come to some conclusion about what we SHOULD do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would I think stop a good way back if it was possible with my hazards on and go see if I could help, also ring the emergency services, but keep my eyes on the approaching traffic, the first two cars lost their light immediately.


----------



## GMJ

I'm not sure I would be getting out of my vehicle whilst on the side of the road then crossing 3 lanes of traffic to the crash site which wasn't even the side of the road by the looks (there were lanes the other side).

I think stopping way back and ringing 911 would be all that you could safely be expected to do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you stop you should get out just in case you be the next to be hit in this situation, others you would have to decide on the situation then.


----------



## baldlygo

Scary stuff 
I remember driving up the A12 late on a very frosty/frozen night. In front were two crashed cars stationary on the carriageway. I was able to stop on the hard shoulder and decided to run back and try and flag down oncoming cars, lorries and coaches. I looked back and saw several big vehicles wheels locked trying to stop. Fortunately no more crashes but with hindsight I wondered if I had done the right thing. Cars seeing me waving my hands down might have been a distraction and delayed them seeing the obstruction.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As a courier on bikes in cars vans and trucks, I have seen hundreds of near-crashes, but I am lucky never to have seen anything serious or been involved in any myself, having done well over 1 million miles I have been very lucky, the worst I've had is when that pratt ran into the side of the Bessie in Wales a couple of years ago but even although it was £7k plus it was mainly cosmetic, I think you just build up the speed of your reactions and observation skills.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> I think stopping way back and ringing 911 would be all that you could safely be expected to do.


The thing is, with the cars side-on and with no lights you probably wouldn't see them in the dark from way back.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> The thing is, with the cars side-on and with no lights you probably wouldn't see them in the dark from way back.


...which is why I wouldn't be getting out of my car and running across to try and help them.

I think the person filming it did the right thing in staying out and ringing 911 although I think I would have parked up slightly further back than them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A nice bit of film with lovely soft Irish accents.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not exactly food grade, but good use of a old broche.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well worth watching


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is quite interesting a live cam at a waterhole in the Namibian desert, you can drag the timeline back to about 12:40 and see the night creatures, it does go off briefly but FF and it comes back quickly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Kev

I found that very interesting, so thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How many horses can you see, there are supposed to be seven, some partial, I still only get 5 though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Those look like perfectly good walking paths.

Why are they allowed to churn them up??????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might be green lanes Geoff, some of which are open for motor vehicles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Ross,_California


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

No, he´s not my Dad :grin2: if he was there would be 2 of me :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

I have seen that more than once and every time I cry with laughter. Another good one who died far to young.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe not your thang, but the skills of this recovery driver are beyond exceptional.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

takes over 6 minutes for this train to pass down the main street of a town.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is a very sad couple of videos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not seen this ford so deep before 3'6'' in some parts of the video, first car in shows the right way to do it, then some Richard Craniums make it interesting.

He's had over 40m views of his videos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The skills some people have


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I remember seeing a Hooters the first time I went to the USA. I didn't know what their USP was but soon guessed from looking through the window.

The first Mrs GMJ didn't fancy eating in there for some reason....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All seems a bit tacky to me, however...


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> All seems a bit tacky to me, however...


American?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit more on Leon the Lobster


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Precision to the nearest 'thou'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You don´t want to leave your fingers under there when it comes down like I did when I was punching holes in leather, I think all of Norwich heard me shout "OH balls" went to the ladies room stuck my finger under the tap and fainted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://eurasiantimes.com/low-on-fuel-pilot-lands-his-f-35-like-fighter-jet-on-a-container-ship/






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alraigo_incident

http://captalk.net/index.php?topic=19375.0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cheapo Chiron.

https://www.hotcars.com/homemade-bugatti-chiron-upgrade/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Oh dear, the wallowing that went on there before the landing..... (sick emoji!)


----------



## GMJ

You get the feeling that the pilot may landed that once or twice before!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Wowser - that is about s far removed from an Anglia as you could get I reckon.

I used to get fishtailing from my TVR if I wasn't careful. Happy days.


----------



## raynipper

The 'moving rock' off coast of Marseille is actually a boat
'I wanted to celebrate the Calanques, make something fun while adding to the natural scenery,' artist Julien Berthier told The Connexion.
EmailFacebookPrintTwitterWhatsAppMore
29 March 2022 13:38

French artist Julien Berthier created a boat disguised as a floating rock Pic: Julien Berthier

By Samantha David
French artist Julien Berthier has created a boat entirely disguised as a floating rock, which has taken on a life of its own.

The 4.3-metre-high piece, called 'L'Invisible', was made from epoxy resin and fitted to a second-hand boat bought on Le Bon Coin.

It blends almost seamlessly with its surroundings around Marseille's Calanques rock formations, until you realise that it is speeding through the waves, and overtaking

https://www.connexionfrance.com/art...ock-off-coast-of-Marseille-is-actually-a-boat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leon the lobster molting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For people who have wood and like pussies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Building a DUGOUT Shelter with Fireplace from START TO FINISH | Plastic Roof & Wood Stove with Clay
22,296,092 views since 8 Feb 2022


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I expect you were quite excited in your teens when this first came out Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ho Ho Ho, I bet you had to work hard for that one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't want to live in the states and be an early adopter of new tech, just a rip off.


----------



## raynipper

Can you understand and follow all his diction?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No problem at all Ray, maybe you need new batteries in yer deff ade.


----------



## raynipper

He gabbles on and on about his pet peeves.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now who do we know who does that.

So do you think it's okay for companies to sell you things and then tell you you can only have them repaired by their own dealers at very high prices, or do you think that it is ok for a manufacturer to say you can only repair their equipment if you agree to stock their equipment at such a ludicrously low mark up that you can't make a living out of it?


----------



## raynipper

Oh, is that what he was saying.!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

pudsey_bear said:


> no problem at all ray, maybe you need new batteries in yer deff ade.


*he said...
*


----------



## raynipper

The future of motoring according to Elon Musk. Long but really impressive presentation.

https://www.autoweek.com/news/green...-cyber-rodeo-cybertruck-giga-texas-elon-musk/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tha snot a vijo...


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Kev but your gonna have to roll the little 'mouse' down the page. I know it's hard work but stick with it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I is woundid, woundid I say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

This worth wasting 1m 46s of your life on...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/snooker/61224972


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Like golf on a smaller course, so no.


----------



## Dogslow

Post a video ok.This is a video I shot using a DJI Mini 2 . 4K drone flying from Altea old town out over the beach and back.If you like you can give the video a thumbs up thank you.As you can see the video is entitled Altea Best it is not the best video on youtube but it's my Best effort with sound watch in high res


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Steve.

I don't know about anyone else, but I still find digital video disappointing, stills are so good, but even 4K if the subject or camera is moving it isn't much cop compared even to old Cine 8 stuff, Movies are not much better and I have come to the conclusion that this is why sets are quite often in the dark amongst other reasons.


----------



## GMJ

Steve

Out of interest: what happens when the drone gets to the end of its range? Does it drop out of the sky? Or return to you? Or carry on without any control? Or none of the above?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Both depending on how much you spent.


----------



## GMJ

Both?

Which 2 Kev: I mentioned 3 things?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ok ALL depending on how much you pay.


----------



## GMJ

Ok ta

So how do you know when its getting near to the end of its range Kev? Does it give an audible warning or perhaps there's a range finder on the hand held gizmo jobbie thingy?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I assume it would all be in the instructions if you can read them, so many models to do more than generalise, look up reviews of any you fancy or the sales crap.


----------



## GMJ

I'm not in the market for one but just wondered. Hopefully Steve will come back and advise.

I always wondered as it would be an expensive hobby if they just buzzed off or dropped out of the sky.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Getting the hang of working in 3 dimensions is the hardest but better ones will just lift and hover with no input, some will have a follow me feature, if you're into RC models you would do better, as you also have to control the camera gimble.


----------



## Dogslow

Good Morning,
The drone has it's maximum range and altitude set by Civil aviation law .So if you wanted to go out as far as the law allows it will fly out to that point and hover.The hand controller has a Return to home button that you can press and the drone will come back to the take off point.The law that we work to is an altitude max of 400 feet I tend to keep below that so that I can see and hear the drone.In the UK the max distance is a range of 1500 feet.In the USA that little drone in some states is allowed an unlimited range maybe 5 miles out in that instance you will have to keep a close eye on how much battery power is left in the drone otherwise it will drop out of the sky.Last but not least all sensitive locations like airports power stations military locations etc are geo locked and that mean the drone will not take off.We live within 2 miles Teesside Airport and my little DJI won't fly in that location or near any flight paths.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I bought one with camera from Lidl a few years ago £69.99 and it had zero facilities.


----------



## baldlygo

For some reason, this thread has just reminded me of a friend returning late at night in the dark fell over and hurt all her legs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

baldlygo said:


> For some reason, this thread has just reminded me of a friend returning late at night in the dark fell over and hurt all her legs.


Begs the question, how many legs did she have?


----------



## nicholsong

baldlygo said:


> For some reason, this thread has just reminded me of a friend returning late at night in the dark fell over and hurt* all her legs*.


Was that Mrs. 'Jake-the-Peg'?:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The girl in the striped shirt is amazing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.mazda.com/en/innovation...xt=The Mazda 787B was the,car to win the race.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Thats a 30 min video Kev. 30 mins ???

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

tbh Ray I don't watch anything much longer than 2-3 minutes unless it really takes my interest. Even then 10 mins tops for me. 

Kev: I do like your diversity though but how you find the time to wade through and watch all this stuff escapes me mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Thats a 30 min video Kev. 30 mins ???
> 
> Ray.


It's not compulsory to watch Ray, but you might learn summat if you did > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> tbh Ray I don't watch anything much longer than 2-3 minutes unless it really takes my interest. Even then 10 mins tops for me.
> 
> Kev: I do like your diversity though but how you find the time to wade through and watch all this stuff escapes me mate.


Each to their own, you seem to like cleaning and gardening, both are loathsome to me, but I do like to watch people who are good at stuff, and when needed I have a clue how to do it.


----------



## GMJ

"like" cleaning? Hardly, but it needs to be done and Mrs GMJ can't do it plus it's only fair that as make most of the mess i should do it.

Again gardening is a must rather than a "like" otherwise we'd have Japanese soldiers wandering around trying to surrender.

I wasn't having a go btw, as I said I admire the diversity that you find.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have a go, how likely is that > > didn't occur to me anyway, just different lifestyles, a bit o dust never hurt anyone.


I like my videos, so much interesting stuff, and it's cheaper than going out.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's not compulsory to watch Ray, but you might learn summat if you did > >


Your right Kev. I learnt I'm now far too old for all that work.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do like you Raymond but you are weird old bugger.


And that's coming from me.


----------



## baldlygo

On the subject of dust, I like to say that the dust you can see laying around is less dangerous than the dust in the air you can't see.


----------



## jiwawa

I like your thinking Paul!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Diesel fumes when sitting in traffic make me feel sick.


----------



## raynipper

So put the 'heater' on Recirc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not had a car yet which had proper control of the incoming air Ray, best to have it turned off altogether.


----------



## raynipper

'O'. Even our 19 year old Golf has a 'recirc'. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't say it didn't have recirculation Ray, get your specs on.


----------



## raynipper

So use it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're hard of reading Ray mate, it doesn't shut off the outside air, most cars don't just most of it.


----------



## raynipper

?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A short one for our Ray

Some swearing & rudeness involved.


----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A short one for our Ray
> 
> Some swearing & rudeness involved.


Too much up her own Welsh mouthpiece for my liking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shes a geordie Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

My lawn mower has more power.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My first car had only 8hp, a little standard 8, weird thing as it didn't have a boot lid.






Next was a sit up and beg Ford pop, wish I still had them.


----------



## raynipper

The noisiest motor I have ever owned was an Anzani outboard. You couldn't get far enough away from it to think.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What!!

W H A T ! !


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> My lawn mower has more power.
> 
> Ray.


That's some lawn mower you have there then Ray :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bet he has a sock down his trousers too, bloody poser


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What!!


Bloody forum is editing this post, I posted it in capitols and I just edited it to capitols and it's changed it again.

W H A T ! !


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bloody forum is editing this post, I posted it in capitols and I just edited it to capitols and it's changed it again.
> 
> W H A T ! !


I know what you mean Kev. I just tried to write 'FCUK FOF OYU YOKRSHREI TAWT' to you, and it keeps rearranging my letter!

>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well well I never expected that from you old fruit, whatever have I done to cause such deep emotion, I'm never anything but nice to you.

Sincerely yours

Miffed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well well I never expected that from you old fruit, whatever have I done to cause such deep emotion, I'm never anything but nice to you.
> 
> Sincerely yours
> 
> Miffed.


I thought it was quite droll myself :grin2:

Figured you wouldn't get offended....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am not easily offendid, can't be arsed most of the time, but I can make a special effort for some peeps


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I thought the first bike and the hydrofoil ones could catch on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't normally watch this sort of show but a friend just sent this to me and he's quite impressive.


----------



## GMJ

I used to sit and watch BGT with my son when he was younger but haven't seen it fir a few years now. We used to enjoy it...except for the dancing - I don't like dancing.

...and kids...doing anything - I don't like kids

I especially don't like dancing kids!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I used to sit and watch BGT with my son when he was younger but haven't seen it fir a few years now. We used to enjoy it...except for the dancing - I don't like dancing.
> 
> ...and kids...doing anything - I don't like kids
> 
> I especially don't like dancing kids!!


Speshly with gushing parents and grandparents YUKKK


----------



## jiwawa

What a curmudgeonly pair!!


----------



## GMJ

I only like the kids when they don't get through and start to cry.

I also like it when they face plant too. That's funny!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> What a curmudgeonly pair!!


I do like kids, but couldn't eat a full one, I'm fine with well behaved kids who don't need to scream all the time, but if we go into somewhere to eat and there is a baby or toddlers, we don't go in


----------



## GMJ

Yep - best seen and not heard.

Send them away at birth and only allow them back when they have a personality; don't cry at the drop of a hat; and don't crap themselves!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stuff the personality, come back when they have a good job and can repay what you spent on the little darlings, and can look after you in your old age.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Stuff the personality, come back when they have a good job and can repay what you spent on the little darlings, and can look after you in your old age.


Are you me but an older, less erudite, uglier version? >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, that's just your unrealistic expectation of yourself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jimmy Carr talking seriously about anxiety.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Keith might like this old video, I have been to the Blue John mine a few times, twice with school, beautiful stone, but mega expensive too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## nicholsong

Still a great man and character.

Keep enjoying Billy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sadly I think not for long, I'd defy anyone to say a bad thing about him, and anyway, he snagged Pamela Stevenson so I was jealous as hell when she ditched me for him, the Scottish Barsturd.


----------



## nicholsong

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sadly I think not for long, I'd defy anyone to say a bad thing about him, and anyway, he snagged Pamela Stevenson so I was jealous as hell when she ditched me for him, the Scottish Barsturd.


I bet your 'last date' with Pamela Anderson pre-dated your first date with her.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> I bet your 'last date' with Pamela Anderson pre-dated your first date with her. :laugh:


Nice girl but too showy for me, all that running about surprised she doesn't have two black eyes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Incredible WW2 Landing Craft Dug Up After Almost 75 Years Underground!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I may have posted this before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Always liked her.

incidentally, the black fellah and the one who plays her father in the film Walkabout were also in Crocodile Dundee, as Neville & Walter.






Full walkabout movie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just have to like this nutty woman


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Incredible WW2 Landing Craft Dug Up After Almost 75 Years Underground!


That is impressive as is the fact that in 75 years 30 foot of mud/silt/earth had accumulated over it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'd be interesting if when they've dug the others up if they will have enough parts to get one or more running, should puts the ****s up Putin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When Eight Bells Toll, Full Movie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rewind


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, found it

A very interesting man


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

deleted


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jaw-dropping image combines 32 years of Hubble telescope photos into one


After celebrating 32 years of Hubble observations, a physicist has combined all of the snapshots of Hubble's exploration into one image.




bgr.com





All the Hubble pictures combined.









Downloads


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





For some reason, it's not accepting pictures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Very funny that


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes Becks is a very funny man, did you like the jigsaw one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Alex Ferguson calls Beckham into his office.

'David', he says, 'I need to talk to you about your performance against Leeds the other night, you were bloody hopeless, completely off form.

'Sorry boss', says David. 'I've not been myself lately. I've got a few problems at home.'

'Oh dear' says Fergie, 'What's up? Posh & the kids Ok?'

'Oh, they're fine, it's just that something is really bugging me and I'm losing sleep and everything. I can't concentrate on my football and it's really messing me head up.'

'Whatever's the matter?' says Fergie

'Well boss, It's pretty serious. Victoria bought this jigsaw puzzle the other day and.........'

'A JIGSAW??' shouts Sir Alex. 'You're playing Sh*t because of a jigsaw?'

'Yeah boss, but you don't understand, it's really doing me head in!'says David, 'It's really hard, it's this picture of a Tiger and it looks really easy on the box and I'm sure i've got all the bits and everything but I just can't get it right and it's doing my head in and, and.........'

'David, David, David' says Fergie, 'You better get a grip son and quick.'

'Ok boss, but.............It's this picture of a Tiger and it looks really easy on the box and i'm sure i've got all the bits and
everything but I can't do it and it's doing my head in and.......and....it's a Tiger and it looks easy but it's really hard and er,
it's a Tiger and everything, er.. on the box... er..... sorry boss.'

'Ok, Ok' says Sir Alex, 'bring in the blo*dy jigsaw and let's have a look shall we. It can't be that difficult'.

'Thanks boss.' says David.

So Becks brings in the jigsaw and takes it to Fergies office. 'Here it is boss' he says, showing Ferguson the picture on the box, look boss,it's a Tiger right, and it's a really good picture and everything but I just can't do it and it's really hard and it's doing my head in and everything..'

Becks empties all the pieces from the box all over Fergie's desk.

Sir Alex looks at whats on the desk, looks up with his head in his hands and says to Beckham............


'Put the Frosties back in the box David you thick ****er'............. 

_*
*_
*Also*

David Beckham is celebrating; "43 days, 43 days!" he shouts happily. Posh asks him why he's celebrating.
He answers "Well Honey, I've done this jigsaw in only 43 days."

"And that's good?" asks Posh.
"You bet Hon" says David."It says 3 to 6 years on the box."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS back office.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This looks very satisfying to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite interesting racing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trabby production line, if you click the settings star it can be set to English.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Clever boat build out of recycled stuff, wonder which gear they use as it makes good progress for a 125cc engine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This must be the most relaxed stick welder I've ever seen, but I'm not his eyes will last very long.


----------



## raynipper

Handy pad...................................................... €750k.

(540) Vidéo drone Château de Saint-Elix-Le-Château - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah looks like a bloody launch site with a great big shed in the middle. too much upkeep.


----------



## raynipper

You don't get a garden shed in UK for that price Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't talk daft, maybe down in that London, but up here you'd get a very nice pad.


----------



## raynipper

Eggzackery.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Handy pad...................................................... €750k.
> 
> (540) Vidéo drone Château de Saint-Elix-Le-Château - YouTube
> 
> Ray.



My word that's a smart looking place Ray. We used to watch _DIY at the Chateau_ (or some such name) on TV and were staggered by how cheap some of the properties were but I reckon on most of them you needed the same amount of dosh available to conduct repairs etc....unless you were Dick Strawbridge who no doubt got the TV company to pay for most of his


----------



## raynipper

Yes G. Strawbridge and his wife made a good business out of Channel4 and their TV connections. 
There are so many vast old chateaux available to renovate after one enthusiastic buyer after another ran out of funds.
We have friends near Brix who have a successful business entertaining various drama groups but little progress of restoration is evident.








Chateau Le Mont Epinguet · 97 Rte du Mont Epinguet, 50700 Brix, France


★★★★★ · Lodging




goo.gl





Ray.


----------



## raynipper

I wonder why I get promotions like this.................................... ?

Swing into Christmas... aboard the Royal Yacht Britannia with 5 star Balmoral Hotel stay

Saturday 10th December 2022
Priced at £499 + vat pp

An exclusive evening of fine dining and music on board the Royal Yacht Britannia with overnight stay at an Balmoral 5 star hotel

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I wonder why I get promotions like this.................................... ?
> 
> Swing into Christmas... aboard the Royal Yacht Britannia with 5 star Balmoral Hotel stay
> 
> Saturday 10th December 2022
> Priced at £499 + vat pp
> 
> An exclusive evening of fine dining and music on board the Royal Yacht Britannia with overnight stay at an Balmoral 5 star hotel
> 
> Ray.


Oooo..let us know how you get on with that Ray


----------



## raynipper

We are already booked for Christmas. Well on the list anyway but 2200km away.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Yes G. Strawbridge and his wife made a good business out of Channel4 and their TV connections.
> There are so many vast old chateaux available to renovate after one enthusiastic buyer after another ran out of funds.
> We have friends near Brix who have a successful business entertaining various drama groups but little progress of restoration is evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chateau Le Mont Epinguet · 97 Rte du Mont Epinguet, 50700 Brix, France
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Lodging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


Gosh and gadzooks, you have friends


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I wonder why I get promotions like this.................................... ?
> 
> Swing into Christmas... aboard the Royal Yacht Britannia with 5 star Balmoral Hotel stay
> 
> Saturday 10th December 2022
> Priced at £499 + vat pp
> 
> An exclusive evening of fine dining and music on board the Royal Yacht Britannia with overnight stay at an Balmoral 5 star hotel
> 
> Ray.


They think you might have the £750k stashed away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dread to think how much this cabinet is costing the customer but I wish I could afford him, the attention to detail is really impressive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another nice old Irish one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This was more interesting than I thought it might be.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More on Leon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I came across this yesterday if anyone was a Nail fan, not the best quality.


----------



## GMJ

I bought one of his music CD's a number of years ago. Not too shabby tbh...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have his Crocodile shoes CD somewhere, not a bad voice considering he face it comes out of 

Most of the Auf wiedersehen pet cast did quite well in different areas.


----------



## GMJ

He wasn't a looker that's for sure but yes I agree, not a bad voice.


----------



## raynipper

I liked him in this.....................

(557) Morons from Outer Space (1985) - Trailer HD 1080p - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A lot of historic stuff in this, it's a long read though.









Unedited Vintage Photos Celebrating the 60s, 70s, and 80s - Past Chronicles


Take a look at these rare, vintage photos that perfectly showcase life and pop culture in the 1960s, 70s, and 80s. No Photoshop needed.




www.pastchronicles.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have read the book and seen the film and both are really good.






I didn't know that Tom Hanks was a pilot though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Very interesting Kev. I wonder if redwoods are endangered now. The idea of cutting down a 2,000 year old tree seems very sad.


----------



## raynipper

They have cut down vast areas of Redwoods along the Californian coast. Only a small preserved strip left.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

And these cretins are actually allowed to drive?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was watching Top gear yesterday, and they all have HGV licenses now, and while I think maybe Chris Harris & Andrew (Freddie) Flintoff might be okay on the road, I think Paddy McGuiness should have his breathing privileges removed, let alone be allowed to drive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is about the film, but there are some real heroes saying what it was like for them too, and worth watching, we might not be here but for their heroism.
Wish I'd had this on the 6th, but better late than never, I was lucky all my relatives that I know of all came back home.

I watched something recently from the German perspective, I won't go into that but I didn't realise that they were not shooting at the men on the beach per se, they were all shooting at 45 degrees so it was lucky that anyone managed to storm the defences through the crossfire.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Webby1

This video caught my attention as it was called the Most dangerous crossroads in Britain
The blind spot he describes is probably even bigger in a motorhome.

But even better it led me to a whole sequence of fascinating videos by Tom Scott.Really enjoyable for someone with a short attention span and interest in completely useless trivia.Give it a try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very good.

The road has been changed now so it should be safer.



https://documents.hants.gov.uk/transport/IpleyCrossroads-TechnicalPlan.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For the doggers out there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

惊险一瞬 美军F 35B垂直降落失控摔了个倒栽葱！







youtube.com


----------

